# Housing



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I know theres several ways to house mice, so I was wondering, what does every one use? 
I know of: Fish tanks, wire cages, homemade cages, totes.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have 3 glass aquariums and one homemade "RUB" or watever they are called haha. i like glass cuz you can see through them but the RUB is very nice because its the perfect size and its easy to keep lots of mice with them. one day when i have an actual mousery that is what i will use. hope i was somewhat helpful


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I use laboratory mouse cages and I love them 

ETA: If you're looking for ideas, have a look through this thread: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78

Sarah xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive looked into laboratory mouse cages,but they cost a lot here (even used ones)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, they are expensive but totally worth it because they will last for years and years 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I use rubs mostly, though have a few plastic and wire cages.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Another vote here for Lab cages, although I agree the price HURTS!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Marchioro Aquazoo 16s and the equivalent Faunariums. They are also fairly expensive unless you find a good supplier, but I like them the most out of all the different kinds I have tried over the years (and years and years :roll: )


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> I use Marchioro Aquazoo 16s and the equivalent Faunariums. They are also fairly expensive unless you find a good supplier, but I like them the most out of all the different kinds I have tried over the years (and years and years :roll: )


Do you find the lids they come with are secure enough? Presumably so (!) but I've been um-ing and ah-ing over some Faunariums for a little while - the only thing putting me off is that the lids look like they'd be easily chewed through.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I use 5 1/2 gallon and 10 gallon tanks for the most part, though I also have some plastic tanks. The plastic is not all that secure, and the tops can be chewed through, but I started using metal window screening fitted under the top. It makes a tight fit, and a really determined mousie can chew through it, although it's only happened once in all the years I've been doing that. I also have a couple of 2 gallon tanks. they're very expensive since they are not commonly used, but I picked one up at a rummage sale.

I tried a couple of wire cages, but the mousies seem more comfy and happy with solid sides around them.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't a problem with them being chewed through - it depends on the mice. I know Sarah (sarahc) has had plastic tanks chewed through as well as many water bottles. Maybe mine are just too dopey :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Did they get a tiny snip of hamster wedged in their helices; you know, like Pinky of Pinky and the Brain cartoon show fame?

*narf* *poit*


----------

